# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  WTF youshop!

## scottrods

I've used youshop now for 2 years and very careful about what I use them for to avoid any complications. But now they refused to ship a wheeler FAT wrench because its "dangerous goods" WTF???

----------


## GravelBen

A very dangerous tactical assault screwdriver!

----------


## Kscott

Just buy that stuff off Ebay, it'll cost a touch more but if no-one in NZ stocks stuff it's still easier esp with shipping.

----------


## zimmer

> I've used youshop now for 2 years and very careful about what I use them for to avoid any complications. But now they refused to ship a wheeler FAT wrench because its "dangerous goods" WTF???


Bad luck - 2 months ago I bought a FAT wrench and a big set of allen keys. All went through Youshop with no issues, despite them opening the package. You could argue that your intended use of the torque screwdriver has nothing to do with firearms. They f....n annoy me have knocked me back with some things that have no obvious gun connection but come via a gun accessories seller, again by playing their dangerous goods card. Also real annoying is their poxy ad on TV now.

----------


## scottrods

I await their response.. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## zimmer

> Just buy that stuff off Ebay, it'll cost a touch more but if no-one in NZ stocks stuff it's still easier esp with shipping.


A lot of stuff, the Wheeler torque screwdriver included, most sellers will not sell out of the USA.    @scottrods - u don't want to know how much I saved over the local rip off prices then?

----------


## scottrods

Yeah. I paid $36us for this and $26nz to ship. So still saving if it comes through

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## zimmer

> Yeah. I paid $36us for this and $26nz to ship. So still saving if it comes through
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Good luck. I think they are over 100 buck onshore and I have a feeling that is without a case.

----------


## Kscott

> A lot of stuff, the Wheeler torque screwdriver included, most sellers will not sell out of the USA.    @scottrods - u don't want to know how much I saved over the local rip off prices then?


I guess I'm lucky, all the stuff I buy off EBay I make sure the seller will, and does, ship internationally. But then I generally only end up buying stuff that simply isn't here in NZ at the time.

----------


## hillclima

I assume they class scopes as firearm accessories and won't ship them?

----------


## MassiveAttack

You should have said it was a wheeler PHAT wench for a hip hop video and then cried about racial discrimination when they refused to ship it.

----------


## scotty

I got my one from cabelas no issues ....was a couple of years ago tho

----------


## Kscott

New Home items in eCop Police Supply store on eBay!

US$56 + US$30 shipping




> We can sell/ ship holsters, targets, certain gun cleaning supplies and gun security/safety items internationally on eBay.
> 
> However, we do have our own independant webstore where we DO sell many of the items restricted on eBay internationally. Just perform an open internet search for ecop police supply to find us!
> 
> (Note: the item must still be legal to possess in your country - check your customs agency for information).

----------


## zimmer

> New Home items in eCop Police Supply store on eBay!
> 
> US$56 + US$30 shipping


Holy shit that is expensive and the shipping @ $30.45 is only 1st class mail. I always use USPC Priority for which they want US$54.00.
Even with cheaper shipping you are looking at ~NZ$134 landed - not worth it. Dearest Amazon price I saw (where I bought mine) was high 30s but then back to the problem of won't ship direct.
So, solve one problem, but create another. :Omg: 

PS: A quick look locally and found 1 @ NZ118 but it may not include a case.

----------


## Kscott

> So, solve one problem, but create another.


Agreed !

But when the choice is have, or not have . . . .

----------


## scottrods

> I assume they class scopes as firearm accessories and won't ship them?


Yeah. They wont ship optics

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## scottrods

good news!

youshop USA have opened the parcel upon my request and confirmed it does not contain prohibited goods and is ok to ship!

yipee. its on the way

----------


## scottrods

> Holy shit that is expensive and the shipping @ $30.45 is only 1st class mail. I always use USPC Priority for which they want US$54.00.
> Even with cheaper shipping you are looking at ~NZ$134 landed - not worth it. Dearest Amazon price I saw (where I bought mine) was high 30s but then back to the problem of won't ship direct.
> So, solve one problem, but create another.
> 
> PS: A quick look locally and found 1 @ NZ118 but it may not include a case.


There are other things in the same box included in the freight, so its actually cheaper than the NZ$118. Getting bits for my quad that I can't get in NZ.

----------


## ebf

just got the same fukn notification for a 20moa rail

 :Wtfsmilie:  it is a piece of aluminium for crying out loud.

ringing the NZ call centre is useless coz they just say the warehouse is overseas so email them...

ah well, I have filled in the "talk to us" form and await their response...

----------


## MassiveAttack

you shop - you shit...

----------


## hotbarrels

Just had the same issue on a knife coming from USA. I phoned them and sent them the invoice and am awaiting shipping. Second time they have stopped a shipment. Last time I will be using you shop shit.

----------


## K95

USA pisses me off. Can't even send an arrow rest! Dangerous goods, ITAR restrictions blah blah blah. Sending it back to the seller and they'll send it for the same money....

----------


## mkm

I got a set of Talleys rings sent no probs - pretty sure I was honest with the description too? Haven't tried getting a scope in yet but curious to know if anyone has had issues.

----------


## YosemiteSam

> Yeah. They wont ship optics
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Or the mount that holds the optics. They refused to send me a pepr style scope mount a few weeks ago. 

A week later I had one sent from China no worries.

----------


## zimmer

Why bother even chancing it with them? They have had heaps of negative press on this and the other forum re their antics. Also forum postings on issues with NZ Post if you try to send a scope out of the country and on that day they have a head ache or whatever. Problem is they do clearly display their policy  well at my wee post office they do, so if you chance your arm..
My little drama with Youshop was over a calibrated test weight (small cylindrical piece of steel) - no rifle part connotation there - and they declared it dangerous goods and then after further pressing, a firearm part FFS. Offered  to either destroy it or send back to seller at my cost. Took me 2 weeks to sort it b4 they finally agreed it wasnt a firearm part/dangerous goods.

----------


## Fireflite

> I got a set of Talleys rings sent no probs - pretty sure I was honest with the description too? Haven't tried getting a scope in yet but curious to know if anyone has had issues.


Talley's must be the go then, Warne were stopped for me!

----------


## hotsoup

Give shipito.com a go. Proven to be easy as for me. Ordered $1500 worth of Kuiu without any trouble, didn't get stung either :Wink: 

I know it aint scopes or rails, but just FYI  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## hotbarrels

Just got notification last night from YouFmeoff that they have ascertained that indeed, as declared, my new Bark River knife is not a prohibited item and that, after waiting two weeks for them to come to that decision, I can now pay for it to be shipped to NZ!!

----------


## stretch

So glad I have my own personal freight forwarder stateside, so I don't have to deal with pooshop.

----------


## Beaker

> So glad I have my own personal freight forwarder stateside, so I don't have to deal with pooshop.


Instead of paying u shop forward wank etc....... Can we just pay stretch2you.co.nz?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## timattalon

> So glad I have my own personal freight forwarder stateside, so I don't have to deal with *pooshop*.


Thats the best description of their service yet.....

----------


## mkm

Just in case anyone is still going to try get stuff out of the US via youshop it might pay to have a look over this - https://support.nzpost.co.nz/app/ans...75Mv_9~zj~PP90

----------


## chchben

I don't know why people ever used youshop.. there were dozens of similar yet experienced forwarding services in the states before youshop came about.. been using a few for years.

----------


## Fireflite

30mm pipe clamps have worked for me in the past!

----------


## chchben

> 30mm pipe clamps have worked for me in the past!


To hold your bong?

----------


## Beetroot

Youshop is a pain in the arse, pretty expensive too.
I find if you look around you'll find a US site that will ship to NZ, bought plenty of scopes and rings etc without a forwarding company.

Theriflescopestore.com and Natchezss.com have done me well in the past.
I've also bought a Harris bipod from someone private on Ebay, sent it no problems.

----------


## timattalon

> Just in case anyone is still going to try get stuff out of the US via youshop it might pay to have a look over this - https://support.nzpost.co.nz/app/ans...75Mv_9~zj~PP90


I love how they claim 

Hunting knives
Folding and fixed blade knives

as restricted or dangerous items but what is the difference between a kitche knife and a hunting knife? Far more people are hurt (mostly self inflicted) by kitchen knives but they are not restricted.  Bunch of tosser bureaucrats....


Pooshop at its best....

----------

